# Ida Darwin Hospital



## Rubex (Sep 23, 2017)

Ida Darwin hospital has five inpatient units, providing care for children and adolescents with mental health problems as well as a specialist learning disabilities service. It has been earmarked to be redeveloped in early 2018. The current site consists of buildings constructed in the early 1960s, which have now been deemed not fit for purpose. The trust hopes that the money generated by selling the land to a developer will enable them to move the children’s wards and back office, and community and corporate teams to a new facility near-by. 

A couple of the blocks we managed to get into have recently suffered from an arson attack, whilst other blocks are completely untouched by vandals.

































































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, some of this is in really nice condition. Great find Rubex


----------



## smiler (Sep 23, 2017)

The parts the brain dead haven't got too yet look in fair condition, all those books going to waste, bloody shame, I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Electric (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice Rubex.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 23, 2017)

Shed loads left in this place
Nice work Rubex


----------



## HughieD (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a minter Rubex. Fab set of images.


----------



## BoneDust (Sep 24, 2017)

I can't quite believe how clean this looks. It's nice to see somewhere where the local yobs haven't got into yet.


----------



## mockney reject (Sep 25, 2017)

Its nice this


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Cracking photos as always Rubex, i enjoyed this one


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 28, 2017)

great work, thank you


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Love that fallen lamp shot and the collection of medical boxes. Looks an intriguing place I could spend hours in and revisit lol 

Thanks Rubex I think I'd like to have a wander meself. Does it require an early starti promise i won't mention that anymore lol


----------



## Potter (Sep 29, 2017)

Excellent. Some really nice furniture and stuff in there. Shame so much will most likely go to waste.


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 30, 2017)

Awesome pictures rubex, and a cracking report, thankyou!


----------



## Rubex (Sep 30, 2017)

Cheers for the comments everyone


----------

